
Ask HN: Feeling Frustrated - bryk
I am trying to start a career in Web Dev. For last 10 years I have been trying to learn, but there is no success. I am doing odd jobs to support family. What should I do so that I can build a career in Web Dev?
======
notkaiho
What have you been doing in terms of learning? Have you got a portfolio of
sites you have built that you could show to potential clients?

